#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > Θέρμανση >  > > >  >  >  Πως λειτουργεί μια αντλία θερμότητας

## Xάρης

Όμορφη και παραστατική παρουσίαση του τρόπου λειτουργίας μιας αντλίας θερμότητας:

κλικ --> *ΕΔΩ*.

----------

